# I love my Tassimo



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Got this coffee maker for Father's Day and I am SOLD! Nobody else drinks coffee in my house, and these things do one cup, no mess, perfect every time. The cost per cup is more than using grinds, but a fraction of the cost at your favourite coffee shop.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Who cares about cost? The few cents you save by using whatever bad coffee is made of is not worth the absolute dread of having to drink dreadful coffee.

You either like to drink coffee, or coffe flavoured drab. Spend accordingly.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Coffee-drinking is a habit I've still never gotten into, I take caffeine tablets, for about 1/50th the cost of a cup of coffee and you get all that clean pharmaceutical goodness.



Rasa said:


> Who cares about cost?


My parents are (midlife crisis?) renovating, and informed me that they bought this coffee maker, which at $4000 is more than I paid for my car!


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Coffee is never a midlife crisis!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Rasa said:


> Coffee is never a midlife crisis!


I plan to cure _my_ midlife crisis with a Fazioli.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

*Itywltmt* if you email *Tassimo *they'll send you a box of discs/pods for free. I like my *Tassimo * I find the *Nespresso * makes better espresso but the *Tassimo* is better for everything else.

Oh I recommend these if you can get them.










*magnifiques*!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Coffee-drinking is a habit I've still never gotten into, I take caffeine tablets, for about 1/50th the cost of a cup of coffee and you get all that clean pharmaceutical goodness.
> 
> My parents are (midlife crisis?) renovating, and informed me that they bought this coffee maker, which at $4000 is more than I paid for my car!


*Couchie* coffee is not about the caffeine it's about enjoying the coffee, the taste and the aroma it can be very enjoyable. If your parents ever want to sell their coffee maker let me know when it hits eBay.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.

We get different brands here in North America, and my usual outlets here in Ottawa have a very limited selection, though my wife is especially fond of the Chai Latte, which I have no problems finding.

I probably should send Tassimo an e-mail, and get to try something different.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Good stuff, Itywltmt...we all have our things and hey, if you like your perfect cup of coffee then you seem to be in good shape...I actually love coffee but I maybe have it a couple dozen times a years, if that...now, I live in Miami where you get some of the best coffee in the world at just about any corner...they call it 'Cuban' coffee but anyone who's spent many a night in Italy knows that this coffee comes from true, Italiain espresso machines and these cuban ladies know how to do it awesome...I've never felt a caffeine rush or anything like that, though, so for me it's all about the taste...guess I like going down, not up. Enjoy your machine!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> We get different brands here in North America, and my usual outlets here in Ottawa have a very limited selection, though my wife is especially fond of the Chai Latte, which I have no problems finding.
> 
> I probably should send Tassimo an e-mail, and get to try something different.


*Itywltmt* no problem at all I hope you get some nice freebies from *Tassimo*. I'm not sure if there are rules about sending "food" via the post but perhaps one day I could send you some coffee pods from the UK & France, I doubt it's much different from your coffee pods but who knows.

*Kv466* how I envy you! I'm not sure but I'd imagine the beans are grown in *Cuba * and maybe that's why it's *"Cuban"* coffee. I know from experience different beans from different parts of the world have their own unique flavours, textures and smells. Sadly no *Miami * for me far too hot for me but I'll treat you to a coffee should you ever be in the UK.



Couchie said:


> I plan to cure _my_ midlife crisis with a Fazioli.


*Couchie* I somehow missed this comment before. I agree that's an excellent idea for a midlife crisis! I'm only in my early 20s is that too soon to have a midlife crisis? I suspense it depends on how long you want to life but I've never been good at waiting.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

So how much are they paying you?


----------



## roachy (Nov 25, 2011)

I just bought my Tassimo and found a couple coffees that I like (late and cappuccino), I was hoping that they would have a few more different flavours. Let me know how that email turned out for you.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd rather grind the beans just before doing my espresso/cappuccino/latte. I have a De Longhi 3 yo espresso maker, that made very good espressos, but I just ordered a Breville Barista Express 860, using some points I earned. I can hardly wait for it. The De Longhi started hissing when the pressure increase to foam milk...It still works, but not as well as it did when it was new. Guess what? I might have hit whatever crisis, not too big as I would never pay thousands of $ on any kitchen appliances.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree with you sabrina on not spending thousands for any appliance. I love my coffee but am not part of the espresso/latte crowd. I use a De Longhi grinder a nd a Krups coffee maker for my cups of single origin from Africa, Indonesia or Central Americaground just before brewing. Very stisfying..


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Normally I drink water. On the rare occaision that I do drink cofee I don't really care about the brand, I simply like it as black as tar.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

So I got one of these today. Went into the store for a pair of $2 nail clippers. Came out with this lovely $200 impulse buy... oh dear.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Couchie said:


> So I got one of these today. Went into the store for a pair of $2 nail clippers. Came out with this lovely $200 impulse buy... oh dear.


Did you get the nail clippers?


----------

